# betta and goldfish



## chieu (Feb 27, 2006)

i want to know if i can keep a betta togeather with a gold fish


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

*NO* if you do that then :rip: :fish:


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

no way man.
certin death for the betta.
bettas are tropical, gold fish are cold water.
they have alot of diffrent needs from eachother.
gold fish make a ton of waste and that will probably kill your betta.


----------



## Aceman8z (Feb 20, 2006)

I would have to agree with the other two replies. Bettas are aggresive fish, and goldfish are kind of "stupid" aggressive fish (no offense goldfish lovers). What I mean by that is that they are really curious and pretty much dominate any habitat they are put in. So, no i don't think this would be a good set up.


----------



## chieu (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok i took the gold fish out of the tank lol .can anyone list fishes that will live good with my red male betta. i have a 10 gallon tank and want to build a community that has good amount of fishes in it.


----------



## kidbetta:^< (Nov 23, 2005)

*Betta Friends.....*

Here is a list of fish that u can put with your red male betta...
1. Goldfish
2. Piranata
3. Barracougar
4. Salmingo

Good Luck..





















LOL.... I'm kidding.... Don't any one in here take me serious..

You can try 

1. Gold Tetras
2. Ottos - At least 2 -excellent at removing algae
3. Dwarf Corys
4. Zebras


These are fish I have success with...

You should try live plants tooo. Java Fern & banana plants are easy plants to grow.

Are u planing on using a filter?

Goldfish are trouble. They produce a lot of waste.

Good Luck & have fun with your 10 g. Tank!


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Don't do long finned zebra danios, the short finned may be ok.
Neon Tetras/ Black Neon tetras are ok.

Don't do guppies.

You could try some ghost shrimp and/or a snail, but snails are kinda messy.

Whiteclouds should be ok.

Here is a good sticky on the subject:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5969


----------



## chieu (Feb 27, 2006)

i just brought the goldfish back to the pet store lol


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

good going chieu!
i have a betta and snail in a 5.5 gallon.
i hope to put some least killifish or rosaboras (sp) with mine!


----------



## chieu (Feb 27, 2006)

ty...hihihi...



kidbetta:^< said:


> You can try
> 
> 1. Gold Tetras
> 2. Ottos - At least 2 -excellent at removing algae
> ...



yah im gona get a filter soon and mabe a air pump too


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

species I prefer to put with bettas are 

All these are schooling fish that would like 6 or more of them

White clouds - EXCELLENT CHOICE
Neons - EXCELLENT CHOICE except they are kind of sensitive
Glolites - EXCELLENT CHOICE
Otocinclues - EXELLENT CHOICE
Cory Catfish - EXELLENT CHOICE 
Black skirt tetras - mixed results, some nip, some don't
Danios - its been my experience that they nip

These are fish that don't school
Dwarf Platies - A good choice, possibly nippy toward betta
Guppies - depends on the bettas attitude and the guppies attitude
Snails - a good choice with the exception that some bettas nip the at the snails


----------



## chieu (Feb 27, 2006)

ummm idk mabe i should only like put one or 2 more in that 10 g... tank mabe a snail and 2 other fishes.. thanks.

ooo.... and one more important question.... the betta since i bought it yesterday it hase'nt eating anything i think cus i never see it eat and i still see the food i put in ther for it.. can any one give me some info about this ill post a video of him soon i think hes healthy but im not sure

http://www.mediamungo.com/media/mediamungo.php?num=500&file=Betta.wmv


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

in a 10g, you can easily keep a betta and a school of 6 small tetras, and even a snail or two. i've kept a gourami (related to a betta) and 6 glowlight tetras in a 10g no problem.

and the reason you can't keep a goldfish and a betta together in a 10g is because...

A: goldfish are cold water fish and like the temp to stay below 70. bettas are tropical fish and like the temp around 80
B: goldfish get FAR too large for a 10g tank.
C: goldfish can get pretty nippy and will pick on anything that swims slower than they do.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

also goldies are messy and poo alot more then the betta will and so the amonia will go up fast.

Def get a hidie hole in there for him to hang out in and some plants be them silk or real.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

and as i discovered with my goldfish and betta.-- the betta passes out from the shock of seeing a full grown oranda.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

YIKES! that is scary.


----------



## chieu (Feb 27, 2006)

lol :lol:


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

The Oranda is Like a whale to the betta


----------

